# alfa romeo 156



## coleen (2 Jul 2011)

Hi 
I am looking at buying a used car and like the look of the alfa romeo 156 . I have looked at a few on the car web sites with 2004 going for 3- 4 k and 2006 for 5k. I do not put up a lot of milage during the year and I am look for a stylish car that is reliable and I have a budget of 5k. I do not know anything about these cars but they seem well priced for what you get. Should I play safe and go for a ford focus or such or are these a good car. What other things should I take into consideration when looking.
As I say I do not put up much milage and it would not be a family car so should i consider it


----------



## blueband (2 Jul 2011)

the only problem with alfa's is they dont hold their value very well!


----------



## Woodie (2 Jul 2011)

Alfas best cars to drive, feel good and look good too.  Alfas always have niggles, small electrics and such.  No self respecting petrol head would ever go through life without owning one but as you said you can "play safe" and go for a focus.   I have owned Alfas and love them to bits and they are fun too.  Depends also on the year and who owned the car.  

 Google reliability on Alfa and check out some sites like Parkers but also read this http://www.whatcar.com/car-news/what-car-reliability-survey/alfa-romeo-to-bmw/217350 so you know.


----------



## SPUDZ (2 Jul 2011)

blueband said:


> the only problem with alfa's is they dont hold their value very well!


 

This is exactly why you should buy one...as you are planning to buy second hand.


----------



## WindUp (2 Jul 2011)

i have one and love it --- take a look at the motors forum on boards.ie.. lots of useful info there.
they do depreciate fast & maintenance can be high but worth it for the car you are getting


----------



## tosullivan (3 Jul 2011)

lots of info on them if you google
I owned one for 8 yrs
Had no major issues with it but you need to make sure the main 36k mile service is adhered to

Check the service history to make sure the timing belt & variator are done roughly every 36-40k miles

This is the first thing I would do. If the previous owners havent bothered to keep a record of this or didnt bother doing it then move to the next one and dont waste your time

If this is done, then sit in ans check every switch to make sure all the electrics work

On the test drive try find some speed bumps and go slowly over them and as the front comes down listed for a squeek, if its squueking then the front wishbones need doing. They usually last 50k so a good owner would have seen to it

Rear trailing arm bushes were like chewing gum and lasted typically 30k. Check for this on service history

My brake pads lasted 60k miles but my drive I barely used them

Others to watch out for is the stat fails open about 60-70k. At this time of yr the temp of the engine once warm will hit about 80-85 deg. If the stat is failed open you'll see it around the 70-72 mark. 80 euro for a stat and an hrs labour

MAF also fail about the 60k. Symptoms are erratic idling after the drive. After your drive sit the car idling for 5 min and watch the rev counter. If its bouncing around between 800-2000 then the MAF is needing changing. Car will drive away but better to change it at some stage and they cost about 200 euro

Other than that, if you find a good one go for it. I still rue the day I sold mine. It was showroom condition and had 100k miles on it and was running like perfect but had to fund the GT.

If you find any cars online post up links

Log into alfaowner.com  its a forum for alfa owners and plenty Irish lads on there that will be selling their pride & joy and bound to get a well looked after one on there


----------



## tosullivan (3 Jul 2011)

This one is worth a serious look

TI spec which is the top spec and is mentioned to have a full service history


----------



## dahamsta (4 Jul 2011)

Friend of mine had one of these, found it very low-slung. Went through 3 sump guards!


----------



## coleen (4 Jul 2011)

Thank you for such a detailed reply. Lots of good information and things to check for.
Thanks again





tosullivan said:


> lots of info on them if you google
> I owned one for 8 yrs
> Had no major issues with it but you need to make sure the main 36k mile service is adhered to
> 
> ...


----------



## Latrade (4 Jul 2011)

Had a few alfas and never had a problem with any. Last one was 156 and had it for 10 years without an issue. Enjoyable, comfy cars. 

They're notorious for electrical problems, but you'll find that the less hi spec ones you go for (without all the gadgets), the less there is to go wrong and the less a problem you have. 

One downside is that they aren't the most practical cars, certainly not a family orientated car, so if you have family needs, might not be your best choice. 



dahamsta said:


> Friend of mine had one of these, found it very low-slung. Went through 3 sump guards!


 
That's one thing you'll learn to hate, speed bumps. You really have to slow right down for them in any alfa and even then you'll get a good scraping noise. 

The depreciation is huge on alfas, but that means it's great to pick up a second hand fairly new model for a good price.

As others have said, really check the service history and get one that has been looked after. The recommended servicing intervals and parts replacement are eerily accurate to the day sometimes.


----------



## tosullivan (4 Jul 2011)

dahamsta said:


> Friend of mine had one of these, found it very low-slung. Went through 3 sump guards!


 true, the ones with the lowered sports suspensions have bottomed out...I clipped a few roads in my time but got lucky...just got to be wary of hitting crests at speeds and you'll be fine...

The 156's with the sport suspensions handle a look better


----------



## levelpar (5 Jul 2011)

> I have a budget of 5k


.  



> Should I play safe and go for a ford  focus



Small budget and some anxiety . Yeah! play safe.


----------



## blueband (5 Jul 2011)

one good thing about them is that the scrap yards are full of them, so no trouble getting plenty of second hand spare parts!


----------

